# Your policy on buying duplicate recordings



## vincentfernandes (Jan 8, 2013)

Right, so I’m thinking of re-starting my CD collection (at a point in my life where I really can’t afford to spend money, but that’s another story).

Growing up, I was obsessed with four or five classical works by Handel, Bach and Vivaldi and as a result have a collection of re-recordings any normal human being would probably find worse than decadent.

Strangely enough, I feel very cool and collected about choosing just one performance of every work I’m interested in, mostly because I just realised that life is short and there’s so much to listen to. But what to do with the things I already have? What do I keep and throw out? I’m currently into HIPs, but have a few new instrument recordings I can’t do without because of sentimental value.

How do you guys do this?


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I have bought duplicate recordings of my favourites in case one damages


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I have duplicate recordings because sometimes I forget what I have.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't think the OP is referring to the collection of exact duplicates. He is trying to decide what different recordings of the same works to keep or discard. Obviously he has to make up his own mind. For myself, I don't feel compelled to purchase umpteen recordings of the same works. A few different versions of the major works I enjoy is enough for me. Yes, life is short and I enjoy other things including non classical music, reading, exercise, and many other activities.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I don't make a habit of buying duplicate recordings, but occasionally a CD or set of CDs is issued which I feel I have to have without wanting to abandon my existing one(s). This place is terrible for bringing such recordings to my attention.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

vincentfernandes said:


> Strangely enough, I feel very cool and collected about choosing just one performance of every work I'm interested in, mostly because I just realised that life is short and there's so much to listen to. But what to do with the things I already have? What do I keep and throw out?
> 
> How do you guys do this?


It's very easy. With little exception, I keep everything. I have about 150 Goldberg Variations recordings - have only dumped two of them because I couldn't tolerate the performances. If you prefer to be more moderate, just keep the recordings you enjoy.

This is not a problem unless you insist on making it one.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I can't live with just one recording of my favourite works. For example, I have many recording of Beethoven's, Brahms' and Sibelius' symphonies because I love these works and one interpretation is not enough. I can probably get rid of a few since I don't listen to them but there isn't much money to be made from selling used classical music CDs so I just keep everything as space is not an issue.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

There are some people around here who own very many recordings of works they especially like, but they also seem to have vast CD collections. I can understand the pleasure they get from being able to enjoy the interesting differences and highlights among the performances of their favorite works. Having collected CDs for about 30 years, I've developed an approach that works for me that I consider reasonably modest in scope.

1) Certain works come across quite differently with different approaches, and if they're among my favorites I need two or three recordings. For the Classical and early Romantic period, this is HIP and non-HIP. For some other music it's other things, for example, with de Falla's _El amor brujo_, the ensemble size and type of singing (operatic versus flamenco) is very noticeable.

2) For what I consider centrally important works of classical music, I need to have three recordings, usually through entire cycles. It's the Beethoven symphonies, the Brahms symphonies and piano concerti, and the Bach Passions. Interpretation of these is informative in regard to the whole issue of the role of the conductor and the features of orchestras, IMO.

3) For a few works with which I am truly obsessed, I allow myself to have up to five recordings. I have five Ives Orchestral Set No. 1, five Hindemith Symphony Mathis der Maler, five Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5, and five Vaughan Williams Sea Symphony. I listen to these so often that I need five versions. But not more.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I have no set policy regarding duplicate versions...much of my acquisitions are based on conductors, performers, orchestras....I like to hear what my favorites do with various repertoire...if I see that there is an interesting release I'll get it...most of the time, I'm quite pleased with the new acquisition....not always, tho, sometimes you hit a lemon, or a really mediocre one...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The fun is in the duplicates. There are pieces I have studied carefully, like the Beethoven symphonies and string quartets, and I know them well enough that I can concentrate on the individual performances and have fun hearing the differences in interpretations.

Though I admit in my collection, some pieces are only worthy of one recording.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I have duplicate recordings because sometimes I forget what I have.


This is the kind of thing I never admit out loud! lol


----------

